# What to put in my 5.5 gallon??



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

My sister's DP died a couple days ago, so I'm looking for something new to get her for the 5.5 gallon tank. My ADF is already in there. I cannot keep another fish that requires live food. It was just too much of a hassle to drive 30 minutes every week to buy the puffer live bloodworms, because he wouldn't eat anything else (not even frozen). I was thinking maybe a trio of guppies or glofish. I've also heard that there are some killies that can be kept in 5.5 gallons, but I don't know much about them or their feeding requirements. I would prefer something other than a betta. The tank is way overfiltered and I do good sized water changes on it twice a week. 

Any suggestions? I'd love some input.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

I would recomend the glofish i saw them and am also thinking of doing a 5 gallon glofish tank. They are so neat make sure to get a blacklight they have like 10 in a 15 gallon at my LFS with a blacklight and its crazy cool


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I vote guppies for sure, I love their personalities and they are always at the glass trying to get your attention. I don't know, they are just cool.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

If I were to do glofish, how many could I comfortable fit in the tank? How about guppies? Is 3 too many, or could I fit 5? I've never kept either, so I don't know how much strain they put on the system.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It depends, I would say max 5 if you had good filtration and 3-4 if filtration could be better.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Glofish=genetically modified danios...not something I'd even keep in a 10 gallon since they have the same nutso personality as the danios


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya, I knew they were danios. I've never kept danios before, so I don't know much about them. Thanks for the heads up, I'll go with something else. 

My sister just found out today that Topaz is no longer with us...


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ruh roh....you could make a cherry shrimp tank. They're kinda fun to watch as long as they have a lot of plants to cling to. Not very messy either so you don't have to change as much water...you just have to be careful not to gravel vac them up


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

How would they do with my frog? He tends to think anything red is food, since the frozen bloodworms he eats are red... lol


----------



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

I say a betta fish


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the ADF would eat them and since they are a buck or two a shrimp- that'd be an expensive dinner . . maybe throw a ghost shrimp (feeder shrimp that cost pennies) in there for a week or so and see how he reacts to that. . if it turns up missing.. you'd know to def. not go with cherries.. im willing to bet he'd eat any kind of shrimp


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah...he'll eat em.


----------



## mischievouscat (Jul 8, 2008)

Might I recommend a couple of sparkling gouramis?

I just put a pair in my 5.5 gallon with my otocinclus catfish. Had to move my betta out 'cause he recently decided he was too cool for company and was picking on the oto. Anyway, they're _fascinating _fish. Really inquisitive, exploring every plant, cave, and dip in the gravel with gusto. They don't get larger than 5 cm, so they're good for a small tank. And they're adorable, haha. 

I don't know much about ADF's, but sparkling gouramis are pretty peaceful. They don't bother my oto at all, and I doubt they'd give your frog any trouble.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I just got back from the fish store with my sister and three new snakeskin guppies. There was a little confusion in the end (she just couldn't decide which guppies she wanted...), and I accidently ended up with 2 males and a pregnant female. We'll see how it goes having two males with only one girl, abd I'll have to trade one of them in for another female if they chase her too much.

I've actually kept sparkling gouramis before, and I thought they were awesome fish. However, there was a mix up, and one of my female bettas got to her...  It was mighty tempting to pick some up for the 5.5 gallon when I found a new batch at the fish store tonight, but my sister wasn't too into them, and that tank is supposed to be for "her fish" afterall. I still get to do all the water changes and feeding though... lol.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yea i would definitely trade one of the males in for another female. if you keep the 2 males they will chase the female constantly and make her sick.


----------

